# 69 GTO roof rail channel retainer



## gtopaul (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm looking for the roof channel retainer for my 69 GTO and I'm not sure if 69-72 model years are compatible. Can anyone help clarify? Appreciate your help. Thanks Paul


----------

